# Help I want to make yogert!



## critterluv (Jan 17, 2008)

Ok, I have almost 2 gals of raw goat milk in my fridge and I want to make some yogert. I have orderd some cheese and yogert making suplies but I have to wait almost a week to get them. I thought there was a way to make yogert using store bought yogert, I have a yoplait light and a weigthwatchers both are strawberry but I was going to make strawberry yogert anyway as thats whats in my freezer. Can I do this? any recipies? Thanks

ETA: both say live and active cultures on the containers.


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

These are the directions I use when I make my yogurt. http://www.ianrpubs.unl.edu/epublic/pages/publicationD.jsp?publicationId=525

If you Google "making yogurt at home" you'll get a lot of links to check out.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

It is simple.
Heat your raw milk to 180 degrees.( 1 gallon)
Cool it down to 120 in a sink of cold water.
Add plain yogurt from the store.( 4 Tbs.)
Stir.
Keep it at 120 for 8-10 hours( I use a cooler with hot water)
Put in fridge overnight.

I put it in quart jars before I add the plain yogurt. 1 tbs per quart. I it is easier to put into cooler and fridge that way.

You can add powdered milk if you want thicker but I don't . If you do add 2 cups to the cold milk before heating it. Be sure to stir it well to dissolve the milk.


----------



## KayJay (Oct 3, 2006)

If you have a gas stove you can do like I do. I just stick it in the oven to incubate, the pilot light in there keeps it warm enough.  As long as the yogurt you're using has live and active cultures, you should be able to use it. Keep in mind that it's not likely to come out anywhere near as thick as storebought yogurt unless you add powdered milk like Steff said, or add gelatin.


----------



## cowbelle (Mar 5, 2009)

I find that nowhere in my house is warm enough - not even on the gas stove. What works wonderfully is to put two quart jars with the milk, powdered milk and starter in my crock pot on the very lowest setting. I put a pot holder under them, just in case - and leave it overnight. It comes out thick and sooo good. I do like the powdered mild addition - makes it thick enough to use on fruit etc.


----------



## bluhollow-lady (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks ladies, I know I can always count on Homesteaders to answer my questions. I am starting to make my own Yogurt. I am excited! 
We had snow this Morning here in NW Montana. Spring is trying to Sping. Have a great week. Patsy


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

We make yogurt following Fankhauser's directions. Works perfectly. Normally make 2 gallons at a time.


----------



## njredneckgirl (Apr 11, 2007)

I have experimented and have found a great way to make thick creamy yogurt. Take about 1 gallon raw cow milk, heat to 180 degrees, put pot in cool water in sink and cool to 110 degrees. Take 6-8 oz of plain yogurt and mix 1 cup of 110 degree milk into it, then add to pot of 110 degree milk and stir well to blend. Incubate at 115 degrees for 8-12 hours. I put the yogurt onto ball quart jars and then into my excalibur dehydrator to incubate, it is the best device I have ever bought for the kitchen.
After incubating place all jars in the fridge. Once cooled, line a colander with cheesecloth and strain your yogurt in the fridge for at least 8 hours, reserve the strained liquid.
Put strained yogurt in a large bowl and whip it with a stick blender, then add a little bit of reserved liquid back into it and whip some more until it is the thickness you like. 
It is absolutely amazing! Especially with some honey.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

njredneckgirl,
How much finished yogurt do you get from the gallon?


----------



## Graceless (Apr 28, 2003)

I make mine in the oven but I have a hankering to try the crock pot method ,,but I prefer to have a digital crock with the temp control on it.... maybe I will find one at the thrift store one day I suppose I could just put the candy thermometer in there ....


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

I make mine at night. (except today) I heat mine up to 180 degrees, let it cool to 120. put in 3 heaping tablespoons of store bought plain yogurt. whisk pour in quart wide mouth canning jars. put on lids. rap in dish towels put in a cooler go to bed. in the morning I have yogurt.
resipy from hoard's dairyman mag about 25 years ago.


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

I made yogurt on top of my redwood 1962 incubator. I put 1/4 cup of plain yogurt in milk and covered the whole thing with a cardboard box. Two days and it was perfect.
Linda


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

A gallon of milk 1/4 cup of starter yogurt == a gallon of finished yogert.

Linda


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

I used the directions in the link here. http://biology.clc.uc.edu/Fankhauser/Cheese/yogurt_making/YOGURT2000.htm we ended up with the most wonderful yourgrt. I used the heating pad method. AKA heating pad in a cardbord box jars wrapped in towls 12 hrs later it was perfect


----------

